# Traffic signs???



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi!

I live in Sweden and I´m working on an layout American style.
I have been trying to find modern traffic signs (American!) in H0 scale but I can tell you...it seems like it doesn´t exist.
There´s no problem to find Swedish, German or English signs...but from the US...

It doesn´t have to be "ready made" signs, but the signs itself, the rest I think I can fix myself.

Does anybody out there know where to look?
YES I have tried the Internet but my printer...went to lunch and never came back.

Tips? Links? Does anyone have signs for sale????

Richard Fetrock Ramstedt
http://collinstacity.hemsida24.se/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Richard,

Have you tried Walthers? www.walthers.com

Here's a couple ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/184-147

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/590-18203

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the Walthers tips.

When I worked on an layout several years ago (a Swedish one) I remember that I bought signs printed on a ordinary white paper (A4 size, signs in H0 scale)(maybe it had been copied) and it was cheap so I could buy at least 2 of every sheet.
But it seems that there´s nothing like that with American signs...

Hum...I hope that someone understands what I mean!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this what your looking for?
http://www.jlinnovative.com/
Printed paper signs?


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Hej Sean!

Yes, that was one of my thoughts, printed ones!!!
THANKS!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fetrock

The other option, of course, is to do a Google IMAGE search on whatever specific sign you're looking for, and then print the image on your own paper with a printer. Here's just a couple of quick examples:

http://images.google.com/images?sou...CK_enUS397US397&q=yield+sign&biw=1481&bih=788

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...ch:1&sa=1&q=one+way+sign&aq=f&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thanks - again!*

Thanks...of course, I have done that before but right now my =)(&%#/!!!!! printer is no longer...:laugh:


----------

